# Getting married



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My South African partner and I were planning to get married later this year but I can't find proof that I'm not already married. The British consulate say they don't provide a certificate of non impediment. 
I've been on a life partner visa for years and for that had to sign forms stating it was an exclusive relationship, would those forms count? Or will they accept an affidavit? 

Thanks for any advice


----------

